# Storing power tools in storage shed?



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

We recently renovated our basement, and in doing so, I lost some storage space for some of my tools. Specifically, my table saw and mitre saw.

The only place I have the space for them is, outside, in the storage shed. (4 painted plywood walls, and a shingled roof. no insulation, no vapour barrier)

I ask you, my northern brethren, will my tools deteriorate in that type of climate? I'm mostly worried about condensation rusting out the moving parts. Does anyone else store power tools in a non climate controlled environment? Should I try harder to find the room for them in my dry, toasty basement ?

Thanks!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Shouldn't hurt them. I have mine in my garage but I wouldnt hesitate to put my table saw in the shed and free up some room....hmmm 

My garage is not open on the back but is vented with a 4x8 piece of lattice. I have found tools left out over night with a bit of condensation on them but no corrosion. Put them in something (box, bag, rubbermaid) if you are really worried about them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

If your shed is dry, you should be fine. It's been working for me anyways.
Mind you, it's my garage. Board/batten, no insulation. All my power tools
have been out there for 14 yrs now (in cabinets). The table saw (an old
blue atlas) with a plywood top for a cover, has no signs of rust on the table 
or motor. Keep things clean/dry.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've had a 12" miter saw and an air compressor outside on a covered deck for 2 years now. Winter and summer while I'm doing a reno on the house. I haven't seen any ill-effects as yet. Everything still works even at -30.

A table saw might be a problem though if it's a good cast iron one. They rust up real fast. I keep a portable style table saw (aluminium body) outside in an unheated shed. It doesn't care. Still works when I need it.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Humidity in the warmer months is usually where rust wil develop on carbon steel parts/materials. From my experience the cold doesn't seem to bother them much as long as the storage area is dry.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

If you want an extra measure of protection, find a Krown dealer (rust proofing for cars) and buy a spray bottle from them. You can spray it right in motors and everything. The downside is that they will be slippery as ol' F for quite some time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

No. I have done it for years.


----------



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

Perfect! looks like I got my answer

Thanks for the piece of mind, guys


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Heat or cold alone is not the concern, but rather the rapid change from cold to warm due to condensation... that will cause rust or potentially electrical problems. Allow the tools to climatize when moving from cold to warm before using them.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

just spray a light coat of wd40 over it, and wipe it off before you use it.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> just spray a light coat of wd40 over it, and wipe it off before you use it.


WD40 does not perform well as a rust inhibitor. A light machine oil (3 in 1) works better in that regard. However coating tools in oil can cause contamination issues on things you intend to paint.

Cast iron tools best be coated with a paste wax or similar commercial rust inhibitor.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I do light rust removal with wd40 and 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper. Then a coat of paste wax (johnson's or similar). It makes the cast iron top of my table saw nice to work on too. I also have tools that live in an uninsulated shed......that leaks.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

The cold night and warmer days is what kills the tools. Keep them in a controlled environment.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a well documented fact that rust preserves tools.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just be mindful of using a power tool fresh from cold weather - any internal lubricant is probably pretty thick at the outset.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

adcandour said:


> It's a well documented fact that rust preserves tools.


and trombones too, apparently.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Winter air is pretty dry. I'd be more worried about the other seasons.

I don't know if any of us can really advise for sure...maybe OPs shed is flat on moist ground, or has no ventilation, etc.
prob better forums to ask experts.

My hunch is, theyll fare better somewhere consistently cold, than somewhere with temperature swings.
plus I think some power tool components handle freezing less well than others. I think the capacitor on my log splitter died as the result of me leaving the splitter outside under a tarp all winter....but it's just a guess.

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> and trombones too, apparently.


Nasty! Lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Here the problem isn't the dry or damp, it's squirrels.
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/20140524_134404_zps76bdced1.jpg
The little buggers like to use my shed as a snack bar. And they used my down army sleeping bag as a hotel.....feathers all over the place.
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/20140524_134327_zps18f9ddf7.jpg
My shop air conditioner had to be tossed and it took about two hrs to clean my small air compressor. It looked like they'd been snacking on power cords too. 
As far as the trombones go, we'll just let that one slide. (slide, slide,slideslideslide, slide).


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Once the temps get, and stay below freezing, everything will be OK. It is fall and spring with the temps causing condensation. Sunny winter days that make the inside of the shed get above freezing will cause condensation too. In the bearing industry, we commonly used wd-40 as a temporary rust preventative. It keeps the condensation off the metal (WD stands for water displacer). Not a long term solution though. There are better solutions like Boeshield which was developed by Boeing Aircraft as a metal protector.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Tarps loosely draped over the equipment will prevent condensation from settling on the metal surfaces. This was always the suggestion for people using especially long term unheated storage when I was in the business. It was always effective.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> and trombones too, apparently.


Just warm the mouth piece up before using it. You'll look pretty stupid with one hanging from your lips.:smile-new:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Just warm the mouth piece up before using it. You'll look pretty stupid with one hanging from your lips.:smile-new:


Um .. yeah. That's what your wife said. lol.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i think you'll be fine.

I have a detached unheated, uninsulated garage and never had any issues with my tools getting condensation or rust.

mind you, it does get a bit warmer as my car comes in to park


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

oh, and wd-40 does have wax in it, that's one reason you don't use it to lube roll forming machines.


----------

